# Seiko 5717-8990 Chrono Replacement DIal



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Guys,

was wondering if anything had one lying around in there stock pile... i have this watch but the dial is a mess?

any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

